# May I have your help...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

deciding on a final ILP name for Harleigh! :biggrin:

Yes, I'm finally getting around to submitting the paperwork after having printed it out quite some time ago. What can I say, I'm slow. LOL 

So, I have compiled a list of 6 "finalists" and I wanted to get a vote on what everyone liked the best. I like all of them (however, I am leaning towards one of them :wink, so I'm having trouble choosing!

1: "Sunshine State's Back in Black"

2: "Sunshine State's Wild at Heart"

3: "Nikki's Little Firecracker"

4: "Sunshine State's **********"

5: "Sunshine State's Great Escape"

6: "Nikki's Armchair Quarterback"

And just for reference - here are a few pics of Harleigh.

























Happy voting :thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I like Back In Black. She obviously likes bringing the ball 'back', she's 'black'. And, I like AC/DC!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I like Back in Black the most! :]


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

What is "ILP"?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> What is "ILP"?


The Purebred Alternative Listing/ Indefinite Listing Privilege (PAL/ILP) is basically a registration for purebred dogs who aren't registered (don't have registered parents, etc). It will us the ability to compete in AKC events. 

American Kennel Club - Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege


----------

